# SA Grange whiting and squid 11/9



## Beachboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Snuck out and fished out off Grange Jetty by myself yesterday morning and was rewarded with 3 KGW and 9 squid.

The tide had started to go out as I anchored and dropped a line as I prepared for a berley drop, but I didn't need the berley, 3 quick KGW (only 1 to size). So I gave up on the berley and concentrated on fishing. The bites eventually fell away so I started squid jigging.

I was inked while retrieving the first squid. So I dropped him at my foot while I hung the jig over the side to clean the ink off my gear. Next thing, squid No.2 took the jig! As I pulled him in I saw a follower and he ended up in the yak with his mates. 3 squid in 5 minutes and all with tubes 20cm+. Eventually I had 9 inking my esky.

As the tide turned, the KGWhiting returned but more juniors again and only 2 over size. No other fish, but hungry crabs and a persistent Port Jackson Shark that paid me 2 visits before I got the message and went in . I could have stayed out as the wind was low, but I was due to help a non-fishing mate install his new windows.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good fishing, good report Beachboy.

Any photos?


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice metro catch mate. I assume you just wheel the yak down the ramp alongside the jetty?

I don't have a decent beach trolley so have been put off launching anywhere that has a lot of soft sand. My two regular spots are West Beach (you can drive your car right to the sand near the sailing club) and Seacliff (can drive on to the beach, although my 2WD got bogged last time).


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi booreng,
Do you mean the Henley Sailing Club at the end of Burbridge Rd?
thanks
David


----------



## Beachboy (Aug 14, 2012)

boreeng said:


> Nice metro catch mate. I assume you just wheel the yak down the ramp alongside the jetty?
> 
> I don't have a decent beach trolley so have been put off launching anywhere that has a lot of soft sand. My two regular spots are West Beach (you can drive your car right to the sand near the sailing club) and Seacliff (can drive on to the beach, although my 2WD got bogged last time).


"Yes I walk down, but at the end of Beach St but return at the Grange Surf Club near the jetty. Going down slope isn't too hard, but pulling it back up after a fishing session is something else. I recently upgraded to a set of Wheeleez 30cm x 18cm super soft wheels I bought from Beachwheels Qld. Not cheap - $100 each plus postage, but a dream on soft sand."


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you had some success out from Grange. Roll on spring weather.


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Hi booreng,
> Do you mean the Henley Sailing Club at the end of Burbridge Rd?
> thanks
> David


Hi David, yes that's the one. I just back the car down there, unload the yak then drive back to the car park. Not sure I'm actually allowed but there doesn't seem to be any signage saying you can't.
Just have to take care at the top of the ramp as the bike path goes across there.

Usually paddle to the green line in around 12-14m of water. It all seems to be pretty flat bottom around there.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That't not a bad session Beachboy, 3 more whiting than I have caught in recent memory. Did you get the Wheeleez wheels to fit onto a standard kayakk trolley, wondering how the hub diameters match up?

@ Boreeng how far out do you go to find 12 metres of water from Henley Beach. Have been thinking of launching off Glenelg North area and heading out near West Beach boat ramp, guess the bottom there would be pretty similar.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Rockster, I usually go around 1km out for that depth and have been nearly 2km where it was around 14m.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers boreeng, reckon that distance is pushing it a bit for me, but good to know should I decide to head out further.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## boreeng (Dec 10, 2010)

Plenty of reports over the years of snapper with a few hundred metres off Glenelg.


----------

